# DreamChi Carry Me Bag #2



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

made a cute little bag for a client in Canada [same person as the dragon blankii made] 

custom embroidery with a cute little fish since she loves fish!








inner pocket








outter zipper pocket









let me know what u guys think! its 6:30 am...finally time to sleep :eatdrink:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG I <3 it!!!! I want one lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> OMG I <3 it!!!! I want one lol


lol thank you!  i have to make a couple more of these babies that are headin to aussieland :laughing5:


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay this may sound like a dumb question but is this to carry your pet in or just a purse? Either way it's really cute! And do you have a website for them to order off of?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Meg&Titus said:


> Okay this may sound like a dumb question but is this to carry your pet in or just a purse? Either way it's really cute! And do you have a website for them to order off of?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


not a dumb question at all. i know the name of the bag is a bit confusing haha  its to carry ur things and ur pets things, i wouldnt recommend puttin ur pet in here. i am however workin on a pet carrier soon. i do have a website but there's no real shop in there however u can find me on fb and pm me to order ccasion2:


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't wait to see when you have the pet carrier made! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful!! You are quite the Ms. Talent!! xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Meg&Titus said:


> I can't wait to see when you have the pet carrier made!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


me too! LOL :]



TLI said:


> Beautiful!! You are quite the Ms. Talent!! xxx


thanks queen T!!!  appreciate the replies from everyone! :book:


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

I love that fabric! So so cute....


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BanannaFlvdSnow said:


> I love that fabric! So so cute....


lol its the most popular, ive made many items out of it :brushteeth:


----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> not a dumb question at all. i know the name of the bag is a bit confusing haha  its to carry ur things and ur pets things, i wouldnt recommend puttin ur pet in here. i am however workin on a pet carrier soon. i do have a website but there's no real shop in there however u can find me on fb and pm me to order ccasion2:


I would love to see a carrier made from you. I've been looking for a carrier but can never find one that really "jumps" out at me. I love your bags though they're all so pretty.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

JessicaLynch said:


> I would love to see a carrier made from you. I've been looking for a carrier but can never find one that really "jumps" out at me. I love your bags though they're all so pretty.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw thank you so much! I do have it in my to do list but still working on completing orders right now. I also have another item in my list too! Hehe...so many things to make, not enough time or hands! :lol:


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you have an etsy shop?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

BanannaFlvdSnow said:


> Do you have an etsy shop?


no etsy, maybe i should get one soon :] right now i just do orders thru message and fb ^_^


----------



## MY2CHIBABIES (May 5, 2010)

what a cute bag. I like it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MY2CHIBABIES said:


> what a cute bag. I like it.


thank u! :coolwink:


----------



## ichigochihuahua (May 25, 2013)

Wow, This is really cute. I wish I could do things like that. Your amazing 
I wish i could could find things like that near me.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ichigochihuahua said:


> Wow, This is really cute. I wish I could do things like that. Your amazing
> I wish i could could find things like that near me.


Thank u!  I ship international as well. Currently have a huge order of bags for,a client in australia


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Omg... Pidge~ I love that fabric!!!! It looks like Bailey<3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> Omg... Pidge~ I love that fabric!!!! It looks like Bailey<3


lol this is everyones fav fab! haha! :] i made a lot of items from this. i ordered about 10 yards worth i think when i first got it :daisy:


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol this is everyones fav fab! haha! :] i made a lot of items from this. i ordered about 10 yards worth i think when i first got it :daisy:


I can see why.. It's adorable! Have you ever made doggy harnesses?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KFox said:


> I can see why.. It's adorable! Have you ever made doggy harnesses?


I've made doggy harness dresses but can make a little vest as well


----------

